# Swedish: To be into sth or s.o.



## skandinavien

Hej, allihopa!

Jag försoker översätta det här idiomet från engelska till svenska. Jag vet att i det här forum behöver man alltid ge ett sammanhang, så jag ska ge er alla några exempel:

I'm not into horror movies

I'm not into redheads

I'm not into her/him/Josh/Sarah

På svenska skulle jag säga t.ex. Jag gillar inte skräckfilmer; Jag tycker inte om Josh. Men jag vill veta om det finns en liknande fras på svenska för att säga att man gillar eller gillar inte en sak eller en person.

Tack så mycket!

(Rätta min svenska är ni snälla!)


----------



## etaro

Det finns ju många ord som förmedlar samma sak, men dessa är ofta starkare eller svagare. Man kan t.ex. använda "avsky". "Jag avskyr skräckfilmer". Avsky är dock mer liknande "despise", alltså starkare än gilla. 

Du kan även använda ordet "ogilla" stället för "tycker inte om". Det skulle jag säga är interchangeable. "Hata" är såklart motsvarande "hate" vilket likt engelskan är klart starkare. 

Ett äldre ord som inte används lika frekvent är "att sky". "Katten skyr vatten", dvs han gillar inte vatten. 

Det sista jag kan komma på är "förakt" eller "att förakta". "Jag föraktar våldsamma människor". Även detta skulle jag i brist på annat likna vid "despise". et har alltså något annorlunda innebörd än gilla/ogilla.

God fortsättning!

/E


----------



## Giski

*ett sammanhang

Själv skulle jag säga "Jag tycker inte om/gillar inte ...", dock om jag skrev en text skulle jag kunna tänka mig att använda några av orden i föregående inlägg. Jag skulle däremot aldrig använda "skyr" eftersom det är ett väldigt, notera väldigt, gammalt sätt att uttrycka sig på. Dessutom så betyder det att man är är rädd för något, så om du sade "jag skyr honom", då skulle det betyda att du var rädd för denne och undvek honom just därför. 

~Ob


----------



## skandinavien

Jag tackar er båda!


----------



## SharpBlade

Hej

Eftersom jag såg att du ville att vi skulle rätta din svenska så tänkte jag göra just det.

Du skrev: "_Jag vet att i det här forum behöver man alltid ge ett sammanhang, så jag ska ge er alla några exempel._"

_F__orum_ ska vara _forumet_. Jag vet att i det här* forumet*.......

Du skrev också: _"På svenska skulle jag säga t.ex. Jag gillar inte skräckfilmer; Jag  tycker inte om Josh. Men jag vill veta om det finns en liknande fras på  svenska för att säga att man gillar eller gillar inte en sak eller en  person._"

Här skulle jag sagt: _På svenska skulle jag *t.ex. säga* Jag gillar inte skräckfilmer; Jag  tycker inte om Josh. Men jag vill veta om det finns en liknande fras på  svenska för att säga att man gillar eller *inte gillar* en sak eller en  person._

Som du ser så är det ordningen på orden som jag ändrat här.


----------



## skandinavien

SharpBlade, tusen tack för hjälpen!! Jag verkligen behöver det -- jag uppskattar mycket dina rättelser!


----------



## SharpBlade

Ingen orsak. Det är bara kul att hjälpa till.

Några saker jag lade märke till i ditt inlägg precis ovanför:

SharpBlade, tusen tack för hjälpen!! Jag *behöver verkligen* det -- jag uppskattar *verkligen* dina rättelser!


----------



## skandinavien

Perfekt! Tack igen! Det är jättehjälpsamt!


----------



## JohanIII

I'm not into horror movies, kan jag tänka mig att säga som:
 Skräckfilmer _är inte min grej_.
Jag skulle ha svårt att använda uttrycket om människor, dock.
Typer som brunetter skulle väl gå an.
Nästan ordagrant är det _is not my bag_.


----------



## zyzzy

"Jag är ingen vän av skräckfilmer" kan man också säga.


----------

